# John Deere 3050



## carlosJD3050 (Nov 2, 2018)

i have a JD3050 and the 3 point linkage lever has become disconnected in the cab. i have undone all the obvious bolts that hod the plastic shroud in place but plastic still seems solid... any ideas how to remove plastic so i can re fit the lever into place?

Cheers
Carlos


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Trying to remove the side from the gear shift console to reach the linkage requires six bolts to be removed. Three along the seat side at the top edge, and three at the bottom. Here is a pic of the cover and the bolts: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/71137/referrer/navigation/pgId/185374970


----------



## carlosJD3050 (Nov 2, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Trying to remove the side from the gear shift console to reach the linkage requires six bolts to be removed. Three along the seat side at the top edge, and three at the bottom. Here is a pic of the cover and the bolts: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/71137/referrer/navigation/pgId/185374970


Ok excellent thanks very much will strip it off now, i had missed the bottom front one!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Easy to miss, gets under the mat.


----------

